
Show HN: Formspark – A back end for static HTML forms, dashboard included - byteboomers
https://formspark.io/about
======
bmpafa
Looks cool. I use netlify's form capture a lot but I've always thought there
should be a host-agnostic solution for 'fire and forget forms'

